# Grundy/Will County Morels 2015



## avidangler84

With the 2015 season coming close Id like to start a thread. See who's doing what and when in the Will/Grundy area. Everyone knows you can't buy a good spot but keeping eachother updated never hurts anyones pick! Haha. I've been out several times recently. Starting to look like spring. Some areas more then others. Hope everyone does well supposed to be a great season. With this rain, sunshine and good temps this week it'll be here before we know it. Keep posting and good luck


----------



## avidangler84

Anyone have any legit reports ? None here so far


----------



## mushpuppy

Nothing as of Saturday. Looked perfect just a little dry. Found falsies and pheasant backs. We got a good rain but the cool off is disappointing. Joliet


----------



## mikehoncho

Went this morning and found some greys. Marked them with pop cycle sticks. There 
Are a abundant sacks full off rt6 in the empress woods. Just bring your running shoes. 
I'll go back this time next week and get some more when my spots at my clubs dry up. 
Good luck tymdk™


----------



## goshawk75

Abundant sacks full in Will and Grundy counties? Your credibility is shot.


----------



## jacknash711

Can some one know the answer to this: Is it OK to hunt Morels in Will County Forest Preserves?


----------



## stndman

Jacknash - it's not legal to pick mushrooms in ANY surrounding county forest preserves (Cook, Will, DuPage, Lake, etc).
Do people do it? You bet! Do people get in trouble when they're caught? Yup!


----------



## dreww922

Found 3 grays in the front yard last night.... south facing..


----------



## jonpson

Looked for about two hours in Braidwood on private land..... Nothing so far at usual spots.


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Anyone finding yellows in Will County yet? I've found a handful of greys in Wilmington.


----------



## morchellamaster

In my opinion the season is just starting and its about to blow up..........get ready for the next two weeks. I found my first black two weeks ago and have been finding them since alomg with greys. The greys have been up for a week now and they are increasing in size. Find the right trees and 8-O use your eyes......they are there!


----------



## jacknash711

Hey, finding them is a challenge and fun but then what to do with them afterwards is just as important. How about we share your favorite way to fry them up or sauté them or your favorite alfredo morel recipe or anything to do with cooking. Also share how you store them or freeze them etc. You get the idea. In my mind a great thread with this info in it will spur others to get out into the woods looking for those illusive morels. Thanks


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Hey JackNash and Morel Maniacs...I've got some great recipes on my website at http://www.danstefoutdoors.com/
For the big yellows, we cut the head off the stalk and stuff them with cream cheese, garlic and minced crappie. Then pan fry... http://www.danstefoutdoors.com/cheese-stuffed-wild-morels/

Enjoy!!!


----------



## avidangler84

I I've been out everyday for 3 weeks haha it's rough. Guys are finding pretty good in grundy county. Southern will isn't bad mostly grays but yellows are starting up for sure. 
My favorite way to cook them is to stuff the caps of the bigger ones. Cream cheese, bacon, cheddar cheese and Ramps if you know where to get them.  Food processor that all together and put it in a bag. Cut the corner off the bag and use that as your stuffer. Then roll in egg wash followed by shore lunch or whatever your favorite mushroom batter is. Fry em up then devour em Hahha


----------



## stuewes

I went out yesterday in Grundy County and got about 25. Half were greys and half yellows. A few of the yellows were as big as my hand. Hoping to get out Tuesday to get some more after all this rain.


----------



## jwynn

I found these Morels today (May 11th) in Morris, Illinois. All of them were found under cover, along the edges of the woods, and around dead elms! So far this season I have found around 50 Morels total in the same areas.

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/jwynn12/library/.jpg


----------



## jwynn

[/URL]


----------



## jwynn

I was finally able to figure out how to insert the photos!


----------



## bdyy

Jwynn my only complaint is that you seem to be pulling them out instead of cutting them off at the base. But, good find


----------

